# Weltmeister Seperato c итальянскими голосами



## vikatik (23 Июл 2018)

Что в ГДР-овские ширпотребы ставили итальянские голоса я слышал, да и сам видел (причем часть даже с "правильной граненой наклепкой), но вот ценность такого инструмента вызывает вопрос.
Магазин комиссионный "Кантус" в городе Петра, колыбели Революции, не стесняясь просит за Сеперато с такими голосами 56 т.р.
Этот магазин печально знаменит тем, что они знают цены, за которые у них рано или поздно купят тот или иной комиссионный товар (проверено), т.е. они не идиоты. Вот тогда кто те. .., которые умудряются вливать свои тяжело заработанные $$$ в развитие и процветание магазина?

Это не шутка, вот:
http://www.cantusmusic.ru/index.php?route=product/product&amp;product_id=18520


----------



## vev (23 Июл 2018)

vikatik (23.07.2018, 02:25) писал:


> Вот тогда кто те. .., которые умудряются вливать свои тяжело заработанные $$ в развитие и процветание магазина?


Да они повсеместно... На этом факте многие бизнесы работают... На дурака не нужен нож, ему с три короба наврешь...


----------

